# Sorting by File Extension?



## gspam1 (Jan 21, 2013)

After two years with Lightroom I still love the Develop Module but find every task in the Library Module unintuitive and painful.  I'll admit the problem is me and Lightroom is perfect, lest anyone is confused that I don't get that.

I bring every photo into Photoshop even if I don't do any develop adjustments outside Lightroom so I can freeze a final version into a file that can be recalled later.  My problem is that my file folder will end up with several raw versions, some jpg versions and a PSD version or two of the same file.  I use the PSD file to order print copies for any particular photo shoot, so I would like to be able to select the PSD files only and make a Collection out of them or copy them to another folder.  This is easy to do in Windows Explorer but I can't get it to work in Lightroom.  In the Grid view, unless the file name is short, you don't see the file extensions so I'm looking at multiple versions of the same picture but can't tell which one is the PSD file.

Lightroom has a Sort by extension and file type feature, but they don't actually sort by extension or file type, so those are just two more mystery Lightroom commands for me.  My Grid View still shows raw files, jpgs, and PSD files all mixed together even when summoning these fake sort features.

Can someone suggest a way to have only my PSD files show up in the Grid View or Loupe filmstrip?

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

gspam, welcome to the forum.

I am a bit mystified by your problems but why don't you create a smart collection according to file type.
Only images that have valid criteria will be represented.

Tony Jay


----------



## Brouno (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

Why do not try to use filter in library view ? And a filter on file name "ending with" raw/psd/jpg

Dynamic Collection will do the job too , with 2 rules : One with the folder name (or other), and one with files "ending with" raw/psd/jpg

Bruno


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 21, 2013)

Create a Library Filter Preset that filters for File Type. Look at the example picture I posted (which is for Tiff files). Every time you need it you can invoke it from the pull-down menu. 

BTW, I think your workflow is creating a lot of additional unneeded work. You are really fighting Lightroom's strengths on several points. One of the strengths of LR is that you don't have to keep all those extra files any longer.


----------



## gspam1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all!  The Library Filter Preset works perfectly.  Much obliged.

RikkFlohr, you mention that one of the strengths of LR is you don't have to keep all the extra files?  For example, if I finish post-processing (developing) a file in LR, and a year from now I want to know which file was my final version, how would you do that in LR?  There is no "Save As" command, so I'm stuck moving them to Photoshop via the Edit In command,  so I can save the file and rename it something that tells me that was the final version.


----------



## erro (Jan 22, 2013)

Your "final version" is the image you see inside LR. You can do edits today, and then come back three years later, and your "final version" will still be there. It is simply your original image, plus the instructions you have applied in LR (stored in LR's database as text instructions=.

There is no need to "save as" unless you actually need the final version outside of LR. and "save as" doesn't even exist in LR, but "Export" is the equivalent.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 22, 2013)

Robert and Rikk are exactly on the money.
Lightroom's workflow is different from other applications that are not dedicated Digital Asset Management applications.
The information about the final state of your image resides in the catalog (read database) and is preserved and not lost when you shut the application down. If you need different versions of one base image such as a colour and a black&white version then that is what virtual images are for. In reality all a virtual image is, is a set of instructions on the database with a pointer back to the original image. Again, there is no need to actually "save" anything since all the information is already stored in the database. 

My suggestion is to learn more about the nuts and bolts of how Lightroom works.
Victoria Bramptons FAQ book is the ideal reference for this scenario.

Tony Jay


----------



## gspam1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> Robert and Rikk are exactly on the money.
> Lightroom's workflow is different from other applications that are not dedicated Digital Asset Management applications.
> The information about the final state of your image resides in the catalog (read database) and is preserved and not lost when you shut the application down. If you need different versions of one base image such as a colour and a black&white version then that is what virtual images are for. In reality all a virtual image is, is a set of instructions on the database with a pointer back to the original image. Again, there is no need to actually "save" anything since all the information is already stored in the database.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just downloaded the Kindle version.  Hopefully, I'll get more out of it than my other LR books and video courses.


----------

